# How to get balm in tubes



## J'smob (Feb 21, 2008)

This is the first I have read anything on making lip balm. So please forgive the ignorance, but how do you get the lip balm into the tubes. Do you just ladle it in, or do you have to purchase some kind of gadget to inject it into the tubes?
One more question if I could please? What do the Lady's like the best when buying lip balm? Is it the tubes, or the little tins like Carmax comes in?


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

I use a 60 cc syringe that I get from the veterinarian. Just suck the liquid mixture into the syringe and inject it into your tubes. It works pretty good.

Personally I like the tubes better than tins and I sell a lot of lip balms in the tubes.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Get yourself one of these.

http://www.chemistrystore.com/Lip_Balm-Lip_Balm_Filler_Tray.html

It saves a tremendous amount of headache and cleanup. I too have found the tubes to sell much better than the tins. I gave up on the tins a long time ago.


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

I tried these once but the heat of the lip balm mixture shrank my tubes and the lids wouldn't stay on. I ruined over 100 lip balms that way and so I haven't used the filler trays since.


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

I use a condiments squeeze bottle and squirt it in. I also use the lip balm filling tray and have found that if you don't jam the tubes all the way to the top, they turn out great every time. Apparently there is a ridge that you should push the tubes to and no further. If you push them all the way up,the heat from the balm will deform the tubes making the top too small for the cap. I should also add that there are a couple different ones out there now (I think). Maybe they all look the same,but aren't???
Petra


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

There must be trays and tubes with different dimensions/materials. Even when I insert my tubes all the way into the tray, they don't quite reach the top surface. I also haven't noticed any deformation from the heat.


----------

